# Interesting picture



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been watching my beta create his bubble nest the past couple days. Its really neat to see. He goes up gulps some air, goes up to the surface and blows the bubbles and they stick to the surface of the water and they stay for days. Here's Titan making his bubble nest.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've watched that myself. 

We used to float a leaf, or anything else. The males would stick their bubbles underneath that. Then they stick together in one place. U don't really want to let them float away.

Is yr female nearby? Within sight?


----------



## poodle lover22 (Mar 17, 2011)

I find that mine build them after a good water change. (Or if there is a female/other male in sight). 

I always feel bad when I wreck their nests during a water change. All of that work just to get it torn apart!! (I try to save as much as I can, but if I cannot they do just build another. 

(I have a bunch of lil halfmoon bettas that I am growing out at the moment - pics)









(the whole nest)









(day old fry)









Fast forward a month and a half...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Omg those pictures are so cool!

I've tried breeding a pair last summer and nothing happened with them at all, I was so disappointed. How do you have your tanks set up that you breed them in? How do you protect the babies from getting eaten?

He's the only betta I have now, so he must be happy with his new clean tank. I brought him home 4 days ago and he instantly starting building his nest! He's beautiful though. Hes a solid icy white color. He too is a half moon betta, I never heard of them until recently when I was researching them.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Very very cool! The photo was as you said, interesting! I would add beautiful to the description too!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so cool, I had a female beta that I named....Sushi.....


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

My son has a male beta in a small tank in his room. I have never seen these bubble nests. Do they all make them? Does it make a difference if the beta is in still water?....we have an aerator in ours.

Thanks


----------

